# jar Datei lässt sich nur über CMD starten



## SuperDennis (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich versuche gerade ganz primitiv, ein Bild in einem Frame darzustellen und das ganze als .jar zu exportieren. Ich habe auch die Suchfunktion genutzt und das Projekt auf Basis von Java 6 kompiliert, es lässt sich jedoch weiterhin nur über das cmd starten. Habe auch schon manuell versuch, über javaw im java7/bin ordner zu starten, es wird einfach nichts angezeigt. Weiß jemand einen Rat?

Bild vom Quellcode:


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

SuperDennis hat gesagt.:


> es lässt sich jedoch weiterhin nur über das cmd starten. Habe auch schon manuell versuch, über javaw im java7/bin ordner zu starten, es wird einfach nichts angezeigt.



Über das cmd (= Kommandozeile, Konsole???) lässt es sich starten? Und über was funktioniert es nicht?


----------



## SuperDennis (27. Mai 2012)

Per Doppelklick auf das .jar File.


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Was passiert denn beim Doppelklick? Ist das jar auch als executable jar exportiert worden? Beim Ausführen über die Konsole wird das Programm gestartet (ohne Fehlermeldung)? Mit welchem genauen Befehl denn?


----------



## SuperDennis (27. Mai 2012)

Beim Doppelklick passiert einfach nichts. Ich exportiere immer als runnable jar, sollta ja dasselbe sein wie executable. Im cmd wird keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, es erscheint einfach direkt das Frame. Als Befehl nutze ich "java -jar dateiname.jar"


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, mit executable meinte ich runnable. Ich hab das gerade mal hier bei mir mit Eclipse nachgebaut. Bei mir läuft es unter Eclipse, auf der Konsole und auch mit Doppelklick. Bis auf das Bild sieht es eigentlich genauso aus wie bei dir.


----------



## mla.rue (27. Mai 2012)

sind bei dir JARs mit Java verknüpft? Bei mir waren sies jedenfalls standardmässig nicht -> Rechtsklick/Eigenschaften/Öffnen mit


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

mla.rue hat gesagt.:


> sind bei dir JARs mit Java verknüpft? Bei mir waren sies jedenfalls standardmässig nicht -> Rechtsklick/Eigenschaften/Öffnen mit



Müsste dann aber nicht trotzdem etwas passieren, wenn man mit Doppelklick die Datei ausführen möchte? Entweder ist die Datei-Endung mit einem anderen Programm verknüpft, oder es wird nach einem Programm gefragt.


----------



## SuperDennis (28. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, danke für eure Antworten. Dann werde ich Eclipse mal neu aufsetzen, genauso wir das JDK.


----------



## Blackhole16 (28. Mai 2012)

JDK musst du nicht neu installieren, eclipse bringt eh sein eigenens mit. Daran kanns also definitiv nicht liegen.

Und was hälst du davon mal deine jar hochzuladen?


mfg
BH16


----------



## faetzminator (28. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, fand man in Win XP die Einstellungen unter Systemsteuerung -> Ordneroptionen -> Datei[...]. Wird unter Win 7 wohl nicht anders sein  Dort kannst du die Dateiendung .jar mit java oder javaw verknüpfen.


----------



## SuperDennis (28. Mai 2012)

Ok, habs mal hochgeladen: File-Upload.net - rambo.jar

Über das cmd funktioniert es weiterhin, aber bei einem Doppelklick nicht. Habe auch schon manuell javaw zum öffnen ausgesucht.


----------



## Camino (28. Mai 2012)

Also, bei mir läuft es mit einem Doppelklick. An der jar-Datei sollte es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Blackhole16 (28. Mai 2012)

also um ehrlich zu sein, konnte ich deinen Fehler nicht nachproduzieren. Hab mir die ramboo.jar heruntergleaden und doppelklick und siehe da: Es öffnet sich eine Animation!

Dann kann ess echt nur an der java-version liegen. ich habe jre6

mfg
BH16

[EDIT]Ach ich liebe die Gleichzeitigkeit beim Erscheinen mancher Threads (und das kann man sogar auf Java anwenden! Was für ein Wortspiel ))))  :lol: )[/EDIT]


----------



## superDennis (28. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, dann werde ich das mal neu installieren und die Registry überprüfen. Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## SuperDennis (28. Mai 2012)

So, habe das Problem gelöst und wollte für nachfolgende User die Lösung bekanntgeben:

Ich habe mich an dieses Tutorial gehalten: IT-Assist-Schmitz - Programmierprojekte - [Java] jar-File lässt sich nicht mehr starten

Wie beim Ersteller des Tutorials lag es bei mir auch an Punkt 3, nämlich dass in der Registry bei "jar" nicht "jarfile" stand, sondern etwas anderes.


----------

